# Cubase 9.5 Piano Roll color.



## gurucomposer (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm finding the piano roll hard to read in Cubase 9.5 with it's newer darker color scheme. Is there a way to change the color scheme to something lighter, just for the piano roll?

Thanks!


----------



## shomynik (Nov 22, 2017)

Absolutely! I changed it in the first minute of opening 9.5 for the first time. Everything else but the key editor was fine for me.

preferences/user interface/custom colors/editor area background

Milos


----------



## gurucomposer (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome, lookin' good again. Thank you!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 21, 2017)

I might be overlooking something easy but how do you change the color of the part you highlight in the editor in Cubase 9.5? I can't change it from light blue and it's too light. Additionally how do I change the color of midi notes in 9.5?


----------



## gary0318 (Jun 8, 2018)

shomynik said:


> Absolutely! I changed it in the first minute of opening 9.5 for the first time. Everything else but the key editor was fine for me.
> 
> preferences/user interface/custom colors/editor area background
> 
> Milos


That didn't work for me. My options under "editor area background" are Cycle Region and Grid Lines. The grid line colors change, but the cycle region does not change the piano roll key editor (midi piano roll) background. Any advise?


----------



## shomynik (Jun 8, 2018)

gary0318 said:


> That didn't work for me. My options under "editor area background" are Cycle Region and Grid Lines. The grid line colors change, but the cycle region does not change the piano roll key editor (midi piano roll) background. Any advise?


I didn't mess with the cycle region color, I'm fine with it.


----------

